# B1 Passat (Dasher) Coupe: B2 Transaxle & Mk3 ADY Engine Combination.



## Dickson755 (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi Guys,

I've got a question for the brains trust. It's a longish one, so bear with me.

I have a 1977 B1 Passat coupe, with the original 1588cc engine and a 4-speed manual gearbox.

I've bought a B2 gearbox/transaxle to replace the existing box (and understand that I'll need to make some slight mods to the tunnel for it to fit).

I've also bought a Mk3 ADY engine, which in Australia is what we got instead of the ABA. It's essentially the same specs, but a U-flow engine.

My question is about mating the B2 box to the Mk3 engine. Because I don't have the B2 engine, at present I've only got the original flywheel and clutch from the B1 engine. (The Mk3 engine uses a different flywheel arrangement, incompatible with the north-south transaxle.

Does anyone know (before I pull everything apart) whether I can use the original B1 flywheel on the Mk3 engine? And if so, will this mate with the starter mounted in the B2 transaxle? I guess essentially the second part of my question is whether the B1 and B2 flywheels are interchangeable?

Anyone done something similar to this? Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

The flywheels are compatible between B1 and B2. Yes, you are correct that the A3 Mk3 flywheel is not.

I don't know the Mk3 engines super well, but I'm 99% sure that the crank is the same bolt pattern for the flywheel to attach. I'm not sure any of them, any year are different. MAYBE the Mk4 is different?

Just be sure the crank from the Mk3 is drilled for the Pilot bearing. I've heard some were not, because they are not used in an Automatic or a Transverse engine.


----------



## Dickson755 (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks for the reply B1 16V!

That almost sounds like perfect news... except I'm not sure what the pilot bearing is, or the drilling you speak of? 

The ADY that I'm using was from a manual if that helps.


----------



## Dickson755 (Jun 9, 2020)

Right. So I've got a handle on what the pilot bearing is, does, and the difference between the B2 transaxle spline and that on the MK3 gearbox. Tonight I pulled the gearbox and clutch/flywheel off the ADY, and can see a recess that is 20.5mm diameter, with an approximate depth of 30mm. Is this the recess for a pilot bearing? Cheers. Greg


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

I know I answered you elsewhere, but just for future searches, yes, the pilot bearing goes into that hole in the end of the crank. Used only on Manual shift Longitudinal cars.


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Curious how you're making out with this transplant - hopefully well! Would love to see pictures of the car and the progress if you can


----------



## shenkerism (May 12, 2013)

Also tuning in for more information. I may soon be attempting the same, with an ABA going to a B1 transaxle.


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice! I'll be looking forward to both of your progress 

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## shenkerism (May 12, 2013)

I thought I might someday try swapping an ABA onto my Dasher 4-speed, but my Dasher had other plans. 
Blown transmission goes crack-alack-alack
So now I'm on the search for a new one and/or a shop that can rebuild. I know there are plenty of shops locally (from Seattle to Salem) who can do it, but I got the car for such a deal that there's no way it doesn't cost 2x+ the purchase price. On the other hand, finding a replacement is going to be difficult and then it could just fail later.


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

shenkerism said:


> I thought I might someday try swapping an ABA onto my Dasher 4-speed, but my Dasher had other plans.
> Blown transmission goes crack-alack-alack
> So now I'm on the search for a new one and/or a shop that can rebuild. I know there are plenty of shops locally (from Seattle to Salem) who can do it, but I got the car for such a deal that there's no way it doesn't cost 2x+ the purchase price. On the other hand, finding a replacement is going to be difficult and then it could just fail later.


Give Vic @ ZSI a shout ZSI <br />VW/Audi Specialists Since 1982 or if your on Facebook ZSI


----------

